# How far should you be able to hit your irons?



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

It'll give you some idea of how far you should normally hit your irons based on handicap, age, swingspeed in a combo or singly









How Far Should I Hit My Irons? By Handicap, Age & Swingspeed | Golfing Focus


When it comes to discussions of distance in golf the focus is typically on the longest clubs in the bag but it is clearly just…




golfingfocus.com


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm more of a 'precision over distance' kinda guy.


----------

